

Reliable Software Systems Design - mikmoila
http://spinroot.com/gerard/pdf/zurich2005_1.pdf
Reliable Software Systems Design:
Defect Prevention, Detection, and Containment<p>http://spinroot.com/gerard/pdf/zurich2005_1.pdf
======
mikmoila
I can't be the only one to find this paper extremely thought-provoking and
exciting?

